# Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?



## mcreal (28. März 2012)

Nabend zusammen,


ich wollte mir bereits voriges Jahr,einen Schwimmskimmer zulegen.
Irgendwie waren andere Sachen/Anschaffungen letztes Jahr" wichtiger" und der Kauf,wurde somit auf dieses Jahr verschoben.

Man findet ja einige Beiträge darüber hier im Forum.
Diese sind dann allerdings auch schon wieder teilweise zwei Jahre alt.

Deshalb meine Frage: Welchen aktuellen Schwimmskimmer könnt Ihr mir empfehlen bzw. welches Modell nicht?

Nori hat in einem Beitrag mal den Pondskimmer SK 30 empfohlen,dieser hätte wohl mehr Leistung und auch nicht dieses "Klappenproblem" wie das Oase Modell.
Allerdings finde ich aktuell bisher nur einen "Aquaking Pond Skimmer SK 30" für ca. 60,00 €.
Dieser hat allerdings auch "nur" 2.500 l/h.Dachte der Oase hätte die gleiche Leistung.

Als Alternative habe ich noch einen " Jebao 30" gefunden,ebenfalls 2.500 l/h und für sehr günstige 35,00 €.Sieht genauso aus,wie der Aquaking Pond Skimmer SK 30.

Was könnt Ihr mir in dieser Richtung empfehlen?


----------



## Nori (28. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Das ist wie mit den Pumpen (schwarze Flundern) - verschiedene Namen und gleicher Produzent!
Das ist der gleiche Skimmer - wenn du ihn für 30,- € bekommst ist es ein Schnäppli.
Ansonsten hätte ich noch nene Anbieter für 47, - €.
Ich hab das Teil immer  noch - läuft jetzt sporadisch in der 3. Saison (ohne die Matte) und funzt.
Nartürlich erzeugt er keinen riesen Sog und holt auch keine Äste aus dem Teich, aber für das kleine Zeugs was so rumtreibt ist der Skimmer völlig ok.

Gruß Nori (in der Betriebs-Zeit lagen die meisten Oase-Schwimmskimmer bereits beim Händler zwecks Garantieantrag!)


----------



## mcreal (28. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Morgen,

danke für die Info Nori.
Ja für den Preis dann wirklich ein Schnäppchen und wenn die Teile baugleich sind,kann man ja in dieser Hinsicht nix verkehrt machen.

Vielleicht hast Du es schon mal in dem älteren Thread geschrieben,wie oft mußt Du den Filterkorb in der Regel reinigen / leeren?

Den gleichen Skimmer habe ich jetzt nochmal als 4.200 l/h gefunden und nur unwesentlich teurer.
Würdest Du mir da die stärkere Variante empfehlen?


----------



## Nori (28. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Wenn dich der Mehrverbrauch nicht stört nimm die stärkere Variante.
Ich hab lediglich Zweifel (da identisches Gehäuse) ob durch die stärkere Pumpe ein nennenswert stärkerer Sog entsteht - an der Ansaugöffnung saugt schon die kleinere Pumpe recht gut - aber für den geringen Mehrpreis...
(läuft ja eh nicht ständig das Teil)
Wenn ich ihn eingeschaltet hab wird alle 1-2 Tage der Korb mal ausgeleert - die Sachen die mal angesaugt wurde sinken in den Becher, da macht auch der Zeitschaltuhrbetrieb nichts aus.
Wichtig ist nach dem Wiedereinsetzen, dass das Teil gut entlüftet/untergetaucht wird - unter Wasser dann auch mal etwas drehen - dann schwimmt er auch nicht auf.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (28. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Dann wird es wohl dieser werden.

Ob ich nun die größere Version nehme,muss ich mir nochmal überlegen.
Denke schon,dass die größere Pumpe auch mehr Sogwirkung erzielt.Schließlich gibt der Hersteller für diese Variante auch mehr Teichfläche an.
Allerdings braucht er auch 25W mehr.Aber letztendlich,läuft er ja auch nicht ständig durch.


----------



## Jense (28. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo,
ich habe mir das Teil von Heissner gezogen.
Gegen das aufschwimmen hilft es das Gerät mit einem Stein und etwas Band am Grund zu fixieren  .
Dies empfiehlt der Hersteller sogar in seiner Anleitung.
Ich habe das auch vorher ohne Stein getestet aber dann schwimmt er irgendwann auf.

Gruß Jens


----------



## underfrange (28. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Ist der Stein mit dem Band nicht dafür da, damit der Skimmer nicht im Teich "umherfährt" sprich nur in einem bestimmten bereich Arbeitet? So war es zumindes damals bei meinem Oase Skimmer


----------



## RKurzhals (28. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Uwe,
ja so beschreiben die Hersteller gerne ihre Schwimmskimmer .
In "Wirklichkeit" arbeiten diese bei Wind alles andere als optimal... . Wie bei einem Standskimmer sollten Schwimmteil und Unterteil einigermaßen senkrecht stehen. Bei zu starkem Wind ist das nicht der Fall. Ein zweiter Kritikpunkt an einem Schwimmskimmer ist der geringe Toleranzbereich in der Höhendifferenz Oberteil zu Unterteil. Der Schwimmskimmer funktioniert also nur in einem gewissen "Kreis", der je nach Wasserstand enger oder weiter ist. Ist der kreis zu weit, setzt er auch mal aus, wenn er in die "Mitte" driftet.
Wenn man das weiß, dann kommt man mit so einem Teil klar. 14 Tage Sommerurlaub ohne Wassernachfüllen haben zur Folge, dass der Skimmer nicht mehr läuft, wenn man zurückkommt (oder der Nachbar kann ihn wieder "einstellen").


----------



## Nori (28. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

So ein Schmarrn:
Gerade ein Schwimmskimmer reagiert absolut flexibel auf die verschiedensten Wasserniveaus - da schlürft der Standskimmer schon wieder Luft da arbeitet der Schwimmer noch absolut zuverlässsig.
Verstehe solche Kommentare nicht ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## pyro (29. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Doppelpost


----------



## pyro (29. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Gutes Thema von Mc Real... könnte von mir sein die ersten Sätze.

Ich will mir dieses Jahr auch einen Schwimmskimmer kaufen um die Blütenpollen, Tannennadeln, Blüten, Blätter und was es so in den Teich weht "einzusaugen".
Der Skimmer sollte nicht dauernd laufen, ich stelle mir vor den nur bei Bedarf einzusetzen, stundenweise sozusagen.

Ist der Jebao SK30 also eine Empfehlung? Ich hätte eine Wasserfläche von ca. 30 qm.


----------



## mcreal (29. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*



pyro schrieb:


> Ist der Jebao SK30 also eine Empfehlung? Ich hätte eine Wasserfläche von ca. 30 qm.



Der Hersteller empfhielt ab 30qm dann eher den SK40.(4.500 l/h)


----------



## underfrange (29. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Ich hätte noch einen Oase swim Skim 25 mit wenig Betriebsstunden abzugeben


----------



## klaus e (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Mein swim skim hat den Geist aufgegeben ... seit heute blubbert der Jebao SK 40 .
Dazu ein paar Anmerkungen: Preiswerter als das Teil von O..e, durch den kreisförmigen Wassereintritt wirksamer als das Teil von O..e, aber die Montage-und Wartungsanleitung ist echt grottig :?. 
"Benutzen Sie kleine Dosis von Wasser, um den Trümmer zu beseitigen," 
"Überprüfen Sie den Skimmer-Abluss und das Rohr für Knoten und Versperrungen. Aufgebaute Algen können durch den Gartenschlauch herausgespült werden." 
"Überprüfen Sie den Einlass, um sicherzustellen, dass er mit Trümmer nicht verstopft ist." 
Da lernt man was für's Leben: Wenn die Algen wuchern, entsorge ich sie das nächste Mal durch den Gartenschlauch ... Schade, dass es diese Jahr keine Fadenalgen im Teichlein hat.
Außerdem werde ich niemals nicht mehr bei nem Internethändler einkaufen, der sich "Blitzversand" nennt - es sei denn, einer der Physiker unter euch könnte mir den Umkehrschluss von Einsteins Relativitätstheorie nahebringen


----------



## Nori (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Hauptsache er funzt! - es gibt auch ganz flotte Händler - ohne jetzt Herrn Einstein strapazieren zu müssen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Klaus,

unterhaltsamer Erfahrungsbericht.
Wie bist Du den mit der (Sog)Leistung allgemein zufrieden.
Bin selber nämlich noch am überlegen.Den von diesem gibt es noch eine größere Variante.(stärkere Pumpe)Mein Teich hat 8000l.

Reicht der SK40?


----------



## Nori (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Ist derSK 40 nicht der große Bruder des SK 30?

Gruß Nori


----------



## klaus e (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

@ Mike: läuft ja erst seit heute, aber die Leistung ist derzeit voll ok. Ist ja kein Turbosauger, sondern baut allmählich eine Zirkulation auf - funzt ganz gut. Weiteres zum Thema wenn das Teil das Jahr überstanden hat
@ Nori: Wird wohl so sein, wobei ich die tatsächliche Leistung nicht messen kann. Dachte halt, nimm' besser ne Nummer größer als zu klein


----------



## Nori (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo,
das bezog sich auf Mikes Frage/Feststellung, dass es einen größeren davon gäbe.
Ich glaube der SK 40 ist schon die große Variante.

Gru0 Nori (dem der 30-er vollauf genügt)


----------



## klaus e (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Nori,
max ja nix 
Hauptsache er macht das, was du möchtest.


----------



## mcreal (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*



Nori schrieb:


> Ist derSK 40 nicht der große Bruder des SK 30?
> 
> Gruß Nori





Nori schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das bezog sich auf Mikes Frage/Feststellung, dass es einen größeren davon gäbe.
> Ich glaube der SK 40 ist schon die große Variante.
> 
> Gru0 Nori (dem der 30-er vollauf genügt)



Stimmt,hast recht.

SK30 2.500 l/h 45 Watt
*SK40 4.200 l/h 70 Watt*


----------



## Jense (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Wow,
70 Watt? 
Lasst Ihr die denn durchlaufen?
Oder schaltet Ihr die Stundenweise bzw. bei Bedarf ein?
Gruß Jens


----------



## klaus e (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Jens,
meinen schalte ich nur bei Bedarf ein. Er muss ja nicht skimmen, wenn's nix zu skimmen gibt.


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Hat jemand eine Info wo es den Jebao SK 30 noch zu kaufen gibt? Ich finde leider nichts, alles ausverkauft...


----------



## Yogibubu (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Hi zusammen,

die Algen habe ich mittlerweile im Griff , jedoch schwimmt mir doch ´ne ganze Menge Dreck auf dem Wasser rum.  Daher beabsichtige ich auch, mir einen Skimmer zuzulegen und habe mich für den SK-40 entschieden. Frage: Hat jemand von Euch den SK-40 im Einsatz? Kann man den Auslauf der Pumpe an den Filter anschließen? Welchen Anschluss hat der Auslauf der Pumpe (Art, Durchmesser usw.)

Viele Grüße

Andreas

@ pyro: hier!


----------



## mcreal (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*



pyro schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Info wo es den Jebao SK 30 noch zu kaufen gibt? Ich finde leider nichts, alles ausverkauft...



Ist momentan wirklich schwierig zu bekommen.Wollte heute auch bestellen.

Man bekommt das Teil zwar noch.Aber deutlich (im Moment) teurer.
Vor ein paar Wochen konnte man den SK 30 noch für 35,00 (plus Versand) bekommen.

Hier und hier gibt es diesen aktuell noch.


----------



## PK2012 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Habe gestern den Oase SwimSkim 25 bestellt, da wir sehr viele Nadeln, Bätter, usw auf der Teichoberfläche schwimmen haben. Ich bin echt gespannt ob sich das lohnt. Werde dann berichten wie sich der Skimmer macht.


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Ne, der Oase ist mir zu teuer für das was man so hört...

Bei Wiltec gibts den SK-30 für 35 Euro - aber ausverkauft und die neue Lieferung kommt erst am 15.7.
Das ist zu spät für den ganzen Blütenstaub und Dreck der jetzt besonders im Mai + Juni in den Teich fällt.

Dann werde ich eben 10 Euro mehr ausgeben müssen...


----------



## PK2012 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Am Samstag habe ich den Oase Swim Skim zu Wasser gelassen.

Funktioniert wirklich sehr gut, saugt nicht nur die Sachen von der Oberfläche sondern wirbelt durch die Luftblasen untergegangene Blätter usw. auf und saugt sie ein. 

Nach nur einen Tag sah die Teichoberfläche viel besser aus!


----------



## bottkars (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Also, wie lang so ein Skimmer arbeitet bis er geleert werden Muss haengt ab von 
- der Groesse des Skimmers
- der Menge des Eintrags
- der Teichgroesse

Ich selbst habe mir 2 Oase CWS zugelegt. Die dinger sind ihr Geld wert. Wenn ich das mal mit den gesamten  Aufwendungen fuer unseren teich vergleiche ( Material, Pflanzen) war das neben den Fischen noch das guenstigste 

Da wir in der Naehe Viele __ Birken haben, ist fuer den Skimmer fast das ganze Jahr Saison 

Jetzt waehren der Kirschbluete // Starkem Wind // Maikaefersturz leere ich fast taeglich und betreibe den Korb ohne schwamm. Im Sommer, auch zu starken Pollenflugzeiten, gerne mit Schwamm und dann nur woechentlich.. 

aber: da oefters auchkleinere Tierchen oder zu neugierige Fischlein angezogen werden koennen, lohnt es sich taeglci zu kontrollieren

Ich selbst hebe den Korb mit einer Teleskopstange aus dem Skimmer ( Also achtet daraif, das eure Skimmer Koerbe mit einer Oese haben !!! ), ist eine Sache von 2 Minuten taeglich.

Falls ihr die FIsche fuettert, Skimmer gerne mal abstellen.


Schoen zu beobachten: wenn ihr die Gruendelfunktion in der Flacheren Zone nutzt, tuemmeln sich um den Skimmer sehr viele junge und alt Gruendlinge. Die haben ihren Spass daran. Auch die Teichbelueftung ist keien Schlechte Idee.

Wenn der Skimmer auftreibt, dann ist er halt voll  
Das ist das einzige Manko, denn dann macht sich derSkimmer durch lautes gurgeln bemerkbar. Allerdings: wuerde er abschalten, dann wuerde er auch sofort wieder absinken und alles material wuerde in den Teich zurueckwandern... 
Daher: Skimmer lieber am Aben noch mal leeren, bringt eiene ruhige Nacht.

Zur "Stein mit Schnur" Befestigung:

Der Skimmer soll nich im Kreis Schwimmen.Waere auch bloed, denn dann ist das STromkabel irgendwann durch und die Fische schwimmen oben 

Beim CWS sind zwei Seile zur Uferbefestigung mit angebracht. So haelt der Skimmer die Position.

Wenn ihr jetzt den / die Skimmer optimal ausrichtet und eine Gesunde Stroemung im teich habt, dann wandert alles durch die Stroemung automatisch frueher oder spaeter in den Skimmer 

Kleiner Tipp:

Schaut einfach in der Bucht oder mal bei Garten.com.
Dainter verbirgt sich die "Marktbereinigung" von Heissner, die OASE Geraete aus den Baumaerkten Rauskaufen und hier wiedervermarkten, um Heissbnerprodukte in den Baumaerkten zu Platzieren :smoki

Meine Skimmer laufen Ganzjaerig mit aussnahme der "Eiszeit" und ohne Probleme.

Nie mehr Standskimmer .....


----------



## IceDream (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Bin jetzt duch diesen Thread auf den SK-40 aufmerksam geworden. Sagt doch mal bitte etwas aktuelles zu dem Skimmer. Immer noch alle zufrieden? Könnt Ihr den weiter empfehlen oder habt Ihr eine Bessere Idee?

Danke


----------



## Nori (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Interessant wenn man sich die Produktbeschreibungen des SK-40 im Detail ansieht - da wird von 70 W und 4200 Lit/h gesprochen, aber auf der Pumpe steht lediglich 60 Watt und 3000 Lit/h.
Vor diesem Hintergrund würde ich den SK-30 bevorzugen - der übrigens seine Sache im letzten Herbst wieder gut gemacht hat!

Gruß Nori


----------



## IceDream (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Wie sieht es mit Tannennadeln aus? Wir haben zwei große Bäume auf dem Grundstück und die Nadeln sind überall


----------



## samorai (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Hi IceDream!
Für einen Skimmer sollten doch Tannennadeln das weit aus kleinere Problem sein.Größere Laubbaum-blätter verstopfen den Skimmer um einiges schneller.
Ich habe das selbe Problem und rate Dir: Beobachte auch Dein Ufer, denn die kleinen Nadeln werden auch schnell zu guter nährstoffreicher Erde, zwischen Steine aber auch Pflanzen setzen sie sich fest und nach einiger Zeit gibt es dann ein regen Nährstoffeintrag in Deinen Teich.

LG Ron!!


----------



## Nori (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Ich hab noch einen "Nadler" stehen - im Frühjahr leg ich ihn um!
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass zumindest in meinem Teich der Skimmer mit Blättern die kleineren Probleme hat - die Nadeln sind die Seuche!

Gruß Nori  (die Stihl wartet schon ...)


----------



## samorai (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Nori!
Ja dann bist Du fein raus.Ich kann schlecht zum Nachbarn gehen und seine Bäume umhauen.  ,höchstens Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, aber darauf geht er leider nicht ein.
Jetzt wird nur noch etwas gestichelt,wenn er über seinen Nachbarn(westwärts) meckert,der hat wiederum ne Weide und der Dreck landet in seinen Teich.
Und so haben wir beide Arbeit,wenn der West-Wind etwas döller pustet!!

LG Ron!


----------



## koifischfan (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Ich habe den SK30 mit 2500er Pumpe und nicht zufrieden.
Mit Schaumstoff pumpt er sich leer und schwimmt auf. Auch ohne war das Resultat u.a. mit meinen Nadeln absolut bescheiden. Am Besten ging immer noch das Festhalten in der richtigen Tiefe. Aber wer hat schon so viel Zeit, bis alle Nadeln gefangen sind.

Ich werde mir so einen Wandskimmer genauer anschauen. Der läßt sich sehr gut an meinen neuen Vorfilter anschließen.


----------



## Nori (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Besorg dir ein paar Kupfernägel ....:evil

Ich hab als erstes den Schaum rausgeworfen und wenn man mal weiss wie man das Teil nach dem Reinigen untertaucht funzt er einwandfrei ohne Auzuschwimmen. 
Aber wie gesagt mit Nadeln hat er Probleme - das haben aber mit Sicherheit auch die Konkurrenzgeräte!

Gruß Nori


----------



## IceDream (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

In wie fern PRobleme ? Schwimmen die einfach vorbei, nicht genügend sog? Vielleicht lieber den SK40 Probieren?


----------



## Nori (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Würde ich so sagen - aber ob der SK 40 das groß besser kann???

Gruß Nori


----------



## IceDream (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Angeblich mehr durchsatz - mehr Sogwirkung?!


----------



## Nori (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welcher aktueller Schwimmskimmer ist empfehlenswert?*

Ich hab mal ne 12000-er Tetra gegen eine 7500-er Laguna (die nahezu identisch mit der 9000-er ist) getestet - Ergebnis: der Durchfluss sah nicht groß stärker aus - was soll denn da groß bei 2500 zu 3000 anders sein!

Gruß Nori


----------

